# logiciel Mail incompatible avec SMTP Numericable



## furiet (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous
Sur un PowerBook 12" sous 10.4.11, avec Mail 2.1 (752/752.2), si la réception des mails se fait normalement via un serveur pop Numericable,, il est impossible d'envoyer des messages vers le serveur SMTP associé.
A contrario réception et émission sur le Webmail associé de Numericable fonctionnent parfaitement.
Le support technique m'a fait refaire trois fois la paramètrisation de mon compte Mail dans Préférences, sans succès. Comme le Webmail fonctionne, ils déclinent toute responsabilité de Numericable.
Il ne me reste donc à trouver avec la communauté des macintoshiens la solution à ce problème.


----------



## ntx (16 Novembre 2010)

Il n'y aurait pas un port spécifique à mettre dans ta config ? Sinon change de messagerie, il y en a plein d'autres qui marchent très bien


----------



## furiet (16 Novembre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Il n'y aurait pas un port spécifique à mettre dans ta config ? Sinon change de messagerie, il y en a plein d'autres qui marchent très bien


Bonsoir
Sur le site arobase;org c'est une possibilité effectivement évoquée quand on n'arrive pas à envoyer de mails;
Mais là, je suis dans une configuration onne peut plus simple, Numericable est à la fois le fournisseur d'accès, le fournisseur de courrier reçu et de courrier à émettre.
Par ailleurs, le problème ne se pose pas pour moi, pour qui cela ne poserait aucun problème de changer de navigateur, mais pour quelqu'un de tout à fait néophyte, qui ne veut pas de solution de remplacement (il existe déjà celle du Webmail qui fonctionne bien dans les deux sens); Son attitude peut sembler raide, mais en même temps, ne sommes-nous pas trop habitués à accepter les bugs ?


----------



## ntx (16 Novembre 2010)

furiet a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Sur le site arobase;org c'est une possibilité effectivement évoquée quand on n'arrive pas à envoyer de mails;


C'est un problème classique, fouille dans cette direction.


> Par ailleurs, le problème ne se pose pas pour moi, pour qui cela ne poserait aucun problème de changer de navigateur


Je ne parle pas d'utiliser un autre client de messagerie, le problème de configuration sera le même, mais d'ouvrir un compte mail chez un autre prestataire.


> Son attitude peut sembler raide, mais en même temps, ne sommes-nous pas trop habitués à accepter les bugs ?


Des bugs il y en a dans tous les logiciels, mais dans ton cas je penche plutôt pour un mauvais support de la part de Numericable. :rateau:


----------



## furiet (16 Novembre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> C'est un problème classique, fouille dans cette direction.
> 
> Je ne parle pas d'utiliser un autre client de messagerie, le problème de configuration sera le même, mais d'ouvrir un compte mail chez un autre prestataire.
> 
> Des bugs il y en a dans tous les logiciels, mais dans ton cas je penche plutôt pour un mauvais support de la part de Numericable. :rateau:


Cela ennuierait la personne concernée de changer d'adresse mail......
Je penche aussi du même côté, en particulier s'il "suffit" de changer le port du serveur SMTP ou de l'utiliser en mode authentifié.


----------



## r e m y (16 Novembre 2010)

as-tu paramétré comme indiqué sur cette page?

http://assistance.numericable.fr/article284.html


----------



## furiet (17 Novembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> as-tu paramétré comme indiqué sur cette page?
> 
> http://assistance.numericable.fr/article284.html


J'ai recréé plusieurs fois le compte après l'avoir supprimé;
Je n'ai pas eu la séquence d'écrans indiqués, mais en final j'ai les mêmes valeurs pour ce qui est des serveurs pop et smtp, à ceci près que comme c'est "noos.fr" et non "numericable.fr" qui figurent à droite de "@" dans l'adresse, les serveurs sont "pop.noos.fr" et "smtp.noos.fr", et le serveur SMTP est bien sans SSL comme indiqué, ces noms de serveur m'ayant été confirmés par le support technique de numericable..
Merci en tout cas pour avoir trouvé cette page qui concerne tout à fait mon problème, mais pour l'instant ne me donne pas de solution.
N'ayant pas la machine sous la main, je vais prochainement faire les manips indiquées ici
http://www.arobase.org/sos/relay.htm
et vous informerai des résultats


----------



## PHILBX (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

I Mac G5 10.4.11 Mail 2.1.3  (753.1) + Numericable

Pas de problèmes

Serveur de réception   pop.numericable.fr

Serveur d'envoi smpt.numericable.fr

Port du serveur 25

SSL non coché

Authentification   Aucune

Nom d'utilisateur Exemple pierre

Mot de passe   vide


----------



## furiet (17 Novembre 2010)

PHILBX a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> I Mac G5 10.4.11 Mail 2.1.3  (753.1) + Numericable
> 
> ...



Bonsoir PHILBX
La version de Mail utilisée, 752.2 est légèrement plus ancienne que la tienne, 752.3.
L'adresse mail utilisée est liée au domaine "noos.fr", pas au domaine "numericable.fr", à laquelle est rattachée je suppose la tienne.
Ici Numericable précise bien les noms de serveurs pop et smtp à utiliser selon le domaine de l'adresse mail utilisée.
je suppose que tu as voulu indiquer "smtp.numericable.fr" et non "smpt.numericable.fr
".
A part ces différences , c'est tout pareil.


----------



## PHILBX (17 Novembre 2010)

furiet a dit:


> je suppose que tu as voulu indiquer "smtp.numericable.fr" et non "smpt.numericable.fr
> ".



Effectivement c'est smtp

pour noos, je ne sais pas, peut être la combo Tiger, pour Mail Version 2.1.3 (753.1)


----------



## furiet (17 Novembre 2010)

PHILBX a dit:


> Effectivement c'est smtp
> 
> pour noos, je ne sais pas, peut être la combo Tiger, pour Mail Version 2.1.3 (753.1)


Qu'est-ce que ce combo Tiger pour Mail ? Actuellement l'OS est 4;11, l'application de mise à jour des logiciels ne se manifeste pas, c'est comme si tout était à l'indice maximum.....


----------



## PHILBX (17 Novembre 2010)

furiet a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que ce combo Tiger pour Mail ? Actuellement l'OS est 4;11, l'application de mise à jour des logiciels ne se manifeste pas, c'est comme si tout était à l'indice maximum.....



Ici http://www.apple.com/fr/support/tiger/install/

en haut a droite
10.4.11 combo Update    Intel ou Ppc selon

réparer les autorisations , redémarrer, telecharger et installer, réparer les autorisations
si il y a des réparations -> redémarrer


----------



## jipidi (17 Novembre 2010)

le serveur smtp pour numericable ( smtp.numericable.fr) se configure sans authentification. Et ça fonctionne !
Sur G4 avec Panher
Sur Ibook G4 avec Tiger
Sur Imac intell avec snow leopard !

Patience et obstination.

Les techniciens de numericable sont peu familiers avec mac.


----------



## furiet (18 Novembre 2010)

jipidi a dit:


> le serveur smtp pour numericable ( smtp.numericable.fr) se configure sans authentification. Et ça fonctionne !
> Sur G4 avec Panher
> Sur Ibook G4 avec Tiger
> Sur Imac intell avec snow leopard !
> ...


Oui, mais pour moi en noos;fr cela ne marche pas...


PHILBX a dit:


> Ici http://www.apple.com/fr/support/tiger/install/
> 
> en haut a droite
> 10.4.11 combo Update    Intel ou Ppc selon
> ...


J'ai fait la mise à jour en 4.11 dans le passé, pourquoi la recommencer aujourd'hui avec le combo cité, qu'est-ce que cela va ajouter ? Cela dit, je remarque que la version de Mail évoquée 753 est plus récente que la 752 dont je dispose; mais pourquoi l'application "mise à jour de logiciels" ne met pas à jour mon application Mail ?


----------



## jipidi (18 Novembre 2010)

furiet a dit:


> Oui, mais pour moi en noos;fr cela ne marche pas...
> 
> J'ai fait la mise à jour en 4.11 dans le passé, pourquoi la recommencer aujourd'hui avec le combo cité, qu'est-ce que cela va ajouter ? Cela dit, je remarque que la version de Mail évoquée 753 est plus récente que la 752 dont je dispose; mais pourquoi l'application "mise à jour de logiciels" ne met pas à jour mon application Mail ?




Franchement si le serveur pop. numéricable.fr (recevoir les messages) fonctionne, c'est bien smtp.numericable.fr qu'il faut utiliser

Si le serveur de réception est pop.noos.fr, c'est de même, smtp.noos.fr

Si c'est le bazar complet je recommande Gmail, qu'on peut "coupler" avec son adresse mail donnée par le FAI.
Noos ? ça existe encore ?


----------



## furiet (18 Novembre 2010)

jipidi a dit:


> Franchement si le serveur pop. numéricable.fr (recevoir les messages) fonctionne, c'est bien smtp.numericable.fr qu'il faut utiliser
> 
> Si le serveur de réception est pop.noos.fr, c'est de même, smtp.noos.fr
> 
> ...


 La communication entre Mail et  le serveur  smtp.noos.fr ne fonctionne pas, c'est bien là le problème...
"Numericable" est aujourd'hui  le seul nom de la société qui s'appelait avant Noos ; cependant, je suppose par exemple que pour ne pas obliger les clients anciennement chez Noos et récupérés par Numericable et ayant une adresse en "noos.fr" à changer d'adresse mail, ils ont gardé les paramétrages en "noos;fr"...
Pour l'instant, la personne néophyte qui a le problème ne veut pas passer en webmail. J'ai accédé à son courrier via le webmail de Numericable, qui lui fonctionne en émission et réception, mais il a un défaut d'interface gênant pour un néophyte: quand on veut envoyer un message, sur l'écran 12" du néophyte, la zone de rédaction du corps du message n'apparait pas, il n'y a pas de barre de défilement verticale, il faut augmenter la résolution du moniteur pour la faire apparaître. Rien n'est simple !


----------



## wip (18 Novembre 2010)

As tu essayé en mettant @numericable.fr à la place de noos ?

Je suis chez SFR, anciennement neuf , anciennement wiki, et les smtp.sfr et smtp.neuf fonctionnent encore pour mes même compte mails


----------



## PHILBX (18 Novembre 2010)

furiet a dit:


> Oui, mais pour moi en noos;fr cela ne marche pas...
> 
> qu'est-ce que cela va ajouter ?



noos.fr et non noos;fr, je suppose


Version 2.1.3 (753.1), je suppose que je l'ai eu avec la combo

ceci dit je ne sais pas si ça peut solutionner ton problème


----------



## furiet (18 Novembre 2010)

wip a dit:


> As tu essayé en mettant @numericable.fr à la place de noos ?
> 
> Je suis chez SFR, anciennement neuf , anciennement wiki, et les smtp.sfr et smtp.neuf fonctionnent encore pour mes même compte mails


Non, parce que numericable indique clairement que pour moi c'est smtp;noos.fr qu'il faut utiliser..mais bon, je l'essaierai peut-être,mon problème maintenant est de noter systématiquement tous les tests que je fais.
QUOTE=PHILBX;7112472]noos.fr et non noos;fr, je suppose
Version 2.1.3 (753.1), je suppose que je l'ai eu avec la combo
ceci dit je ne sais pas si ça peut solutionner ton problème  [/QUOTE]
je pense que je vais faire une mise à jour en Leopard.
Par ailleurs, j'ai créé le même compte que mon interlocuteur néophyte, sur mon MBP sous 10.6.5 et Entourage : j'ai bien récupéré tous les messages reçus, l'envoi d'un mail à soi-même n'a pas fonctionné, avec un problème que je ne comprends pas sur l'adresse du destinataire


----------



## jipidi (18 Novembre 2010)

furiet a dit:


> Non, parce que numericable indique clairement que pour moi c'est smtp;noos.fr qu'il faut utiliser..mais bon, je l'essaierai peut-être,mon problème maintenant est de noter systématiquement tous les tests que je fais.
> QUOTE=PHILBX;7112472]noos.fr et non noos;fr, je suppose
> Version 2.1.3 (753.1), je suppose que je l'ai eu avec la combo
> ceci dit je ne sais pas si ça peut solutionner ton problème


je pense que je vais faire une mise à jour en Leopard.
Par ailleurs, j'ai créé le même compte que mon interlocuteur néophyte, sur mon MBP sous 10.6.5 et Entourage : j'ai bien récupéré tous les messages reçus, l'envoi d'un mail à soi-même n'a pas fonctionné, avec un problème que je ne comprends pas sur l'adresse du destinataire[/QUOTE]

Un peu papy pinailleur je suis !
Il te faudrait résoudre ton problème indépendemment des mises à jours et autres de ton système.
J'ai eu numéricable en état de marche successivement avec mac Os 3.9, 4.11,5 et 6
tu as écrit ici : smtp;noos.fr
OK mais le point virgule ça marche pas, il faut un point .
Moi c'est souvent des lapsus de clavier comme ça qui m'ont f.... dedans parfois !

Persévère ... il y a des switcheurs futés ici !


----------



## Aliboron (18 Novembre 2010)

furiet a dit:


> Par ailleurs, j'ai créé le même compte que mon interlocuteur néophyte, sur mon MBP sous 10.6.5 et Entourage : j'ai bien récupéré tous les messages reçus, l'envoi d'un mail à soi-même n'a pas fonctionné, avec un problème que je ne comprends pas sur l'adresse du destinataire


Le message d'erreur indique l'utilisation d'une adresse d'expéditeur (pas du destinataire) incomplète (manque l'arobase et le nom de domaine apparemment). Vérifie le champ "Adresse de messagerie" du compte utilisé pour l'expédition, il doit y avoir quelque chose qui cloche... Sinon, ça pourrait être le signe d'une absence du serveur smtp.noos.fr (et une confirmation qu'il faudrait utiliser smtp.numericable.fr - en tout cas, c'est par là que je commencerais) mais ce n'est pas ce que je comprends de ce message d'erreur.


----------



## furiet (18 Novembre 2010)

jipidi a dit:


> je pense que je vais faire une mise à jour en Leopard.
> Par ailleurs, j'ai créé le même compte que mon interlocuteur néophyte, sur mon MBP sous 10.6.5 et Entourage : j'ai bien récupéré tous les messages reçus, l'envoi d'un mail à soi-même n'a pas fonctionné, avec un problème que je ne comprends pas sur l'adresse du destinataire



Un peu papy pinailleur je suis !
Il te faudrait résoudre ton problème indépendemment des mises à jours et autres de ton système.
J'ai eu numéricable en état de marche successivement avec mac Os 3.9, 4.11,5 et 6
tu as écrit ici : smtp;noos.fr
OK mais le point virgule ça marche pas, il faut un point .
Moi c'est souvent des lapsus de clavier comme ça qui m'ont f.... dedans parfois !

Persévère ... il y a des switcheurs futés ici ![/QUOTE]
Je ne fais pas assez attention quand je tape du texte dans mes dils de discussion, et j'ai tort, mais le paramètrage du compte sur Mail est correct, c'est bien "smtp.noos.fr" qui est indiqué, et non "smtp;noos.fr"...
Je m'aperçois que sur mon clavier la touche Shift é gauche en dessous de la touche Shift avec verrouillage doit être appuyée avec insistance pour produire l'effet attendu de frappe du "." au lieu du ";"..
A part les mises à jour, je vais essayer la solution d'un serveur smtp local.
A part cela, mon travail n'est pas facilité dans la mesure où le Mac avec problème n'est pas chez moi et que quand je me trouve au même endroit que lui, le modem Numericable utilisé ne dispsse que d'un accès Internet


----------

